# Necky Dolphin sit on top for sale



## darenlwsn (Dec 22, 2008)

14ft necky dolphin kayak lots of extras $675

748 6137


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

nice yak!! sounds like a steal of a deal too!!!! wish I had the bread...


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

> *darenlwsn (23/06/2010)*14ft necky dolphin kayak lots of extras $675
> 
> 748 6137


Is this the same Necky on the board at Pensacola Kayak and Sail? I am looking to buy a 12-16ft yak here soon. Prob wont be until the 10th of next month. If you still have it then i will give you a ring. I hope for your benefit it has sold by then though.


----------

